# Pigs



## RAP (Jun 18, 2007)

Has anybody ran into any pigs in Roscommon county in the last few years? I havn't heard of any in quite awhile.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I have seen some sign.


----------



## hnt4food (Jan 26, 2011)

Haven't seen any in Roscommon county but did see 2 last year in Gladwin county.


----------



## MSUSPARTANPRIDE (Sep 26, 2010)

Wondering where in Gladwin Co....That is right up my alley...


----------



## Birddogm33 (Nov 9, 2007)

I saw a couple at Jacks the other night. Big ones, sitting over a bait pile of french fries!!!


----------

